# Induced bite from Sc. subspinipes mutilans



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope this will be helpful to keepers of this species.

I induced a bite from my 13cm long _Sc. subspinipes mutilans_ "Yellow Leg" on the fleshy part of my left index finger. There was an immediate sharp pain the moment the fangs penetrated, but that was clearly mechanical pain. That was followed by redness and a warm, stinging sensation and regular bursts of mildly sharp pain. I was bitten exactly 35 minutes ago, and the area is still red but there is much less pain now. No visible swelling observed.

Will update.







In this picture you can see the obvious redness on the left finger in comparison to my right.







Redness, but no swelling as far as I can tell.


----------



## SAn (Dec 9, 2008)

there is an appropriate section of the forum that this can go to..
"Bite reports"


----------



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

55 minutes have elapsed.

Now the redness has been somewhat reduced, and the pain comes in short, sharp spurts. It's almost 1 in the morning over here now. Maybe I'll go to bed and see what I get in the morning. I don't expect anything though. The last bites (3 at once) I had was 2 days ago, at the base of my right index finger, and the symptoms were similar and subsided within 3 hours at most. Both times it was a relatively large specimen that participated in my "experiment" - about 13-14cm long, which is pretty much adult length for this species.

Will update.


----------



## Comatose (Dec 9, 2008)

Dude you are NUTS!!!


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

Like I said, try getting bite by something not many people have been tagged by. This should be in the bite reports though, not the questions and discussion threads.


----------



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah well I thought if I posted in the Bite Reports section it would go unnoticed.

Anyway - 10 hours and 15 minutes have elapsed.

I am still getting short, sharp bursts of pain. This is interesting because the last bite I had, the symptoms did not last this long.

Will update.


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

Phark said:


> Yeah well I thought if I posted in the Bite Reports section it would go unnoticed.
> 
> Anyway - 10 hours and 15 minutes have elapsed.
> 
> ...



Keep us posted


----------



## Draiman (Dec 9, 2008)

The pain is getting less and less frequent. A tingling sensation is felt when pressure is applied to the site.


----------



## clam1991 (Dec 9, 2008)

Phark said:


> This is interesting because the last bite I had, the symptoms did not last this long.


maybe more venom was pumped in this time around?:?


----------



## whazzup101 (Dec 31, 2008)

you my man... 
you are crazy lol.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 31, 2008)

an interesting experiment, though really i have to agree with the other guys, this belongs in the bite forum. sure you wont get props, but that will make it easy for people to find quickly when they need it. you could always just wit till the experiment is over write a report and post it in the bite report forum, and then post a link in a thread here so you can open discussion and get comments on it. in any case after this is all done it would really be helpfull to future victims if you would write a summary and post it in the proper section.


possible reasons for a worse envenomation this time may be that a larger dose of venom was injected into you. another reason may be that you are developing a sensitivity to the venom. with many different types of venom, your bodiess reaction to a sting can often cause you to develope a sensitivity to the venom, making your body more succeptable to it if exposed later, and can sometimes cause a hypersensitivity that can put you into anaphylactic shock. i know that i occasionally get tagged by local centruroides and each sting, i have had a more intense reaction than the previous time. i cant remember a lot of the specifics and im only running on a few hours of sleep but im pretty sure that made sense upon rereading it. 


john


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Dec 31, 2008)

WoW He... He... dam i would never do that


----------



## beomgongon (Dec 31, 2008)

*wow*

15~60 minutes have elapsed.
 you don't anxiety


----------



## Draiman (Jan 1, 2009)

pandinus said:


> an interesting experiment, though really i have to agree with the other guys, this belongs in the bite forum. sure you wont get props, but that will make it easy for people to find quickly when they need it. you could always just wit till the experiment is over write a report and post it in the bite report forum, and then post a link in a thread here so you can open discussion and get comments on it. in any case after this is all done it would really be helpfull to future victims if you would write a summary and post it in the proper section.
> 
> 
> possible reasons for a worse envenomation this time may be that a larger dose of venom was injected into you. another reason may be that you are developing a sensitivity to the venom. with many different types of venom, your bodiess reaction to a sting can often cause you to develope a sensitivity to the venom, making your body more succeptable to it if exposed later, and can sometimes cause a hypersensitivity that can put you into anaphylactic shock. i know that i occasionally get tagged by local centruroides and each sting, i have had a more intense reaction than the previous time. i cant remember a lot of the specifics and im only running on a few hours of sleep but im pretty sure that made sense upon rereading it.
> ...


Yeah I know about the sensitivity thing.

There is something I'd like to add: 4 or 5 days after my last bite (about 2 weeks ago) I began to get a sharp, constant pain on the left side of my chest. I'm not sure if this is a direct result of the venom, but other bite victims have also reported chest pains, so it's possible. If it truly is, then I may really be developing a - dangerous - sensitivity to the venom.


----------



## spade (Jan 1, 2009)

is it true that centipedes bite got worst and worst? I mean try to be biotten again and I bet it is worst than the last bite. experienced it myself...


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 1, 2009)

Phark said:


> Yeah I know about the sensitivity thing.
> 
> There is something I'd like to add: 4 or 5 days after my last bite (about 2 weeks ago) I began to get a sharp, constant pain on the left side of my chest. I'm not sure if this is a direct result of the venom, but other bite victims have also reported chest pains, so it's possible. If it truly is, then I may really be developing a - dangerous - sensitivity to the venom.


Chest pain, joint pain, and stiffness. These are symptoms alot of people feel after taking a decent bite from a little more potent venom. It could be from the bite or heartburn, hard to tell.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 18, 2009)

for all my bites i have never noticed increased sensitivity
all the hundreds of my centipede bites. one species in particular, S. polymorpha,  has bitten me 100-200 and my first bite was the most dramatic by far. of course, i am virtually positive i got the most venom from the first bite

i don't make it a habit of getting bit by any gnarly species a lot, though


and i have NEVER read about a centipede giving someone an allergic reaction.  it is possible some species, such as S. alternans, can give systemic affects. but in all my reading of medical reports i have never read about one giving an allergic reaction

does that mean it is impossible? nope.  does it mean it is exceedingly unlikley? you freakin betcha!


oh, and i suspect S. s. mutilans can light someone up. i sort of recall reading at least one or two reports of ppl getting fairly significant bone ache and swelling from it



edit:
actually i feel compelled to add, there is a small chance i have become SLIGHTLY sensitized to E. trigonopodus bluering leg venom.  the first 50+ bites i took never did anything at all... but i think the last one or two actually produced some local swelling. one thing that makes me very hesitant to say it was the venom is that the swelling came on something like 6-12h after i got bit.  every other time i have had swelling from a centipede bite it came on in an hour at most... so i think maybe i got some kind of infection, as their was redness and heat more than usual, too


----------



## Draiman (May 18, 2009)

It's always interesting to hear your experiences Caco. Do you have a source for the thing about _S. subspinipes mutilans_ venom? I've been bitten countless times by this species and nothing major ever happened, except for the annoying chest pains near the heart which happened a few days after one of the bites. Swelling was present, but modest at best. The bite sites always turned very red though. There would be this sharp burning pain which, in one instance, lasted through the night (about 6-8 hours). Most other times it subsided after 2-4 hours. Bone ache...hmm I can't remember anymore. I'll have to re-read my old bite reports lol. One thing I remember very clearly is the fact that the puncture wounds from the fangs took VERY LONG to heal. If a needle of equivalent diameter pierced my skin as a fang would, it would have healed within a week, max. However, the puncture wounds, in one case, took three or four months to close up and heal. In other instances they still took a long time - one or two months typically. Because of this I think _S. s. mutilans_ has a cytotoxic component in its venom, like _S. heros_.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 18, 2009)

anyone want to buy me an article?  =P
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/summary/121545385/SUMMARY?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


i don't remember specifically what i read.. just something bouncing around in my brain says i have read at least one person mention or describe a mutilans bite as more of a "traditional" subspinipes bite


















edit:
http://www.afpmb.org/pubs/dveps/korea.pdf
(edit that file made my computer unhappy the first time i tried to read it, fair warning /edit)
says that they can have real bad bites, with lots of swelling and bite site remaining painful for days. it says it is the worst centipede to get bit by in korea. it is from the "Armed Forces Pest Management Board"... though i am not sure what that is and the paper doesn't seem to directly site anything else
(edit did some poking around. that is a paper prepared by/under/for the USA Department of Defense to inform deployed troops of all the disease/hurty vectors in Korea... since they don't say where that specific piece of info came from it really isn't all that great of a reference /edit)







and no doubt, lots of the bites ppl get are no big deal at all.  and i would love it if the centipede truly does have relatively inoffensive venom.... communal and wimpy venom? sweet deal!


----------

